# Revente d'un iPhone XR sur Backmarket... C'est une blague ?



## Samsterks (25 Janvier 2021)

Salut tout le monde !

Je vous contacte parce que je suis face à une situation du genre "Trop beau pour ne pas être une erreur" et j'ai besoin de vous pour me confirmer que c'est effectivement une erreur...

Par curiosité, je vais sur Backmarket faire estimer le prix de rachat de mon iPhone XR rouge 64Go. Je remplis le questionnaire honnêtement et indique "Bon état" pour la vitre avant et "Très bon état" pour la vitre arrière et là je découvre l'offre...

*426 euros ?! *

Ça me parait énorme, surtout quand je vois que BackMarket le vend à peine 50 euros de plus en "Comme Neuf".

Pour comparer j'ai fait la simulation sur Rebuy et ils ne m'en offrent que 280 euros. C'est peu mais ça me parait déjà plus censé.

J'ai accepté l'offre de BackMarket, par curiosité et je vais donc bientôt recevoir leur kit pour envoyer mon téléphone.

Ma question : on est d'accord qu'à réception du téléphone ils vont me faire une contre offre en me disant que l'offre initiale était une erreur, non ?

Parce qu'à 426€ + les frais de ports, ils seraient presque perdants à la revente...

Je vous mets un screen du mail de BackMarket, pour vous montrer tout ça.

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez !


----------



## MrTom (25 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Non ça ne me semble pas déconnant. Ton iPhone va être inspecté et remis à la vente en l'état. Le revendeur se fait sa marge, zero pièce de rechange et voilà.


----------



## iDanGener (25 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Non ça ne me semble pas déconnant. Ton iPhone va être inspecté et remis à la vente en l'état. Le revendeur se fait sa marge, zero pièce de rechange et voilà.


Bonjour,
Mais il me semble que s'il n'ajoute que 50 euros, tel qu'indiqué dans le message original, ça ne couvre pas les frais de l'inspection/manipulation/gestion.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Janvier 2021)

Samsterks a dit:


> Par curiosité, je vais sur Backmarket faire estimer le prix de rachat de mon iPhone XR rouge 64Go. Je remplis le questionnaire honnêtement et indique "Bon état" pour la vitre avant et "Très bon état" pour la vitre arrière et là je découvre l'offre...
> 
> *426 euros ?! *


Le risque : tu leur envoies ton tél et ils identifient des défauts cosmétiques (voire pire) qui font que tu ne toucheras pas les 426 € espérés.


----------



## MrTom (25 Janvier 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> ça ne couvre pas les frais de l'inspection/manipulation/gestion.


C'est même pas sûr qu'il soit inspecté


----------



## mathias12345 (28 Janvier 2021)

Samsterks a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Je vous contacte parce que je suis face à une situation du genre "Trop beau pour ne pas être une erreur" et j'ai besoin de vous pour me confirmer que c'est effectivement une erreur...
> 
> ...


à vérifier mais j'ai entendu que backmarket quand tu revends un téléphone et qu'ils te donnent une estimation tu te dis c'est bon je l'envoi et après l'avoir envoyé certains ont eu la surprise de voir qu'ils ont vu des choses qui allaient pas sur un téléphone qui n'avait pas de marque ni rien et donc ils te proposent moins que ce qu'ils avaient dit au départ, c'est ce que j'ai vu à voir si c'est vrai


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2021)

Samsterks a dit:


> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez !


Maintenant qu'on t'a dit ce que nous en pensions, où en es-tu ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Maintenant qu'on t'a dit ce que nous en pensions, où en es-tu ?


Tu espère une réponse


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu espère une réponse


On verra… D'autant que @Samsterks est repassé ici hier matin…


----------



## Diggalol (30 Janvier 2021)

Je suis toujours passé par BM ou Volpy, oui c'est la facilité, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème ou une contre offre


----------



## mathias12345 (1 Février 2021)

Diggalol a dit:


> Je suis toujours passé par BM ou Volpy, oui c'est la facilité, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème ou une contre offre
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 210827


Ça va alors ça veut dire qu'ils sont fiables, les mauvais retours que j'ai entendu sont sûrement Faux


----------

